# ceviche



## BCG (Jan 26, 2005)

I am looking for some good ceviche recipes.  Can anyone help?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2005)

*Scallop Ceviche on Black Pasta Cakes w/Cilantro Salsa*

I've made this one and it's really good - it's from Epicurus

SCALLOP CEVICHE ON BLACK PASTA CAKES WITH CILANTRO SALSA 

Active time: 1 1/2 hr Start to finish: 5 hr

For ceviche
1/2 cup thinly sliced white onion
1 cup fresh orange juice
1 cup fresh lime juice
1 fresh jalapeño chile, sliced, including seeds
2 tablespoons kosher salt
24 medium sea scallops (1 1/4 lb), tough muscles removed from sides if necessary and scallops halved horizontally
For pasta cakes
6 oz black (squid ink) angel’s hair pasta
1 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil
About 1 cup olive or vegetable oil

For cilantro salsa
1/2 cup minced white onion
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/2 cup finely chopped fresh tomatillos
1/2 cup finely chopped tomato
1 tablespoon minced fresh jalapeño chile, including seeds
1 teaspoon kosher salt 

Make ceviche: Combine onion, juices, jalapeño, and salt in a bowl. 

Poach scallops in 4 quarts of simmering salted water, stirring occasionally, until just cooked through (scallops should be opaque with centers slightly pink), about 1 minute. Drain scallops and gently toss with marinade. Marinate scallops, covered and chilled, 3 hours.

Make pasta cakes: Boil pasta in a large pot of boiling salted water until just cooked through, 1 to 2 minutes. Reserve 1 cup cooking water, then drain pasta in a colander. Rinse briefly under cold running water to stop cooking (don’t cool pasta completely) and drain well. Toss pasta with extra-virgin olive oil.

Heat 1/4 inch olive or vegetable oil in a 10-inch nonstick skillet over moderate heat until hot but not smoking. Form cakes by dropping a few strands of loosely squiggled pasta into a 1-tablespoon measure to fill it and inverting tablespoon into oil, flattening cake slightly if necessary. (If strands in bowl become too sticky to handle, stir in a little reserved pasta water, 1 teaspoon at a time. You need some starch from pasta to hold cake together, but you don’t want strands to become wet.) Cook cakes, 4 at a time, until crisp, 45 seconds to 1 minute per side, and drain on paper towels. Season cakes with salt.

Make salsa: Soak onion in cold water to cover 20 minutes, then drain and rinse well. Stir together onion, cilantro, tomatillos, tomato, jalapeño, and salt and chill, covered, until ready to use.

Assemble hors d’oeuvres: Lift scallops out of marinade and put 1 on top of each pasta cake. Top with salsa and serve immediately.

Cooks' notes:
• Pasta cakes may be made 1 day ahead and kept between sheets of wax paper in an airtight container at room temperature.

• Ceviche can be made 1 day ahead and chilled, covered.

• Salsa is best when made no more than 2 hours before serving. 

Makes 48 hors d’oeuvres.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2005)

*Basic Ceviche*

Here is one that is more basic

Ceviche 
Copyright 2000, Susan Feniger and Mary Sue Milliken, all rights reserved.

I N G R E D I E N T S
1 pound fresh red snapper fillets
3/4 cup freshly squeezed lime juice
1 large tomato, cored, seeded, diced
1 small red onion, finely diced
2 bunches cilantro leaves, roughly chopped, about 1 cup
1/2 cup bottled clam juice
2 serrano chiles, stemmed, thinly sliced into circles
1 1/2 teaspoons salt

I N S T R U C T I O N S 
Cut red snapper into 1/2-inch cubes and place in glass or ceramic dish. Toss with 1/2 cup of lime juice. Cover and marinate in refrigerator 15 minutes. Drain and discard lime juice.

Transfer fish to medium bowl. Stir in remaining 1/4 cup lime juice, tomato, onion, cilantro, clam juice, chiles, and salt. Chill at least an hour, or up to 1 day, for flavors to blend.

Serve in tall chilled goblets with spears of romaine lettuce and/or tortilla chips, or in soup bowls lined with the lettuce leaves.


----------



## BCG (Jan 27, 2005)

*ceviche recipes*

Thanks for the ceviche recipes!   I am eager to try them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2005)

You are welcome.  On the first one I posted of course you don't have to do the squid ink pasta - I just used regular pasta - but again, you wouldn't even have to make the pasta.  It had a great flavor with just the right amount of heat.  I personally prefer shrimp or scallops.  Nothing like it for dinner with lots of lime, cilantro, spring onion, hot sauce, and saltine crackers.


----------

